# How to contact a journalist?



## rogeroleary (11 May 2007)

Hello, not sure if this is the right forum but I wanted to contact a reputable journalist such as George Lee or Charlie Bird by email. Have googled but no luck so far  

If anyone would know where I'd find an email address for the above or other well known journos I would be grateful.

Thank you 
Roger


----------



## TreeTiger (11 May 2007)

You could try newsdesk@rte.ie and mark it for the individual's attention.

Here's a few more from RTE's website:
*Morning Ireland*
morningireland@rte.ie
*News At One*
newsatone@rte.ie 
*Drivetime*
drivetime@rte.ie
*World Report*
worldreport@rte.ie
*This Week*
thisweek@rte.ie

*Prime Time*
*prime.time@rte.ie*

*Questions and Answers*
qanda@rte.ie
*Nationwide*
nationwide@rte.ie
*Capital D*
capitald@rte.ie
*Nuacht*
nuacht@rte.ie
*Pobal*
pobal@rte.ie


----------



## extopia (11 May 2007)

Who says Charlie Bird is a reputable journalist?


----------



## z108 (12 May 2007)

which journalists are the reputable ones ?


----------



## Z100 (12 May 2007)

rogeroleary said:


> Hello, not sure if this is the right forum but I wanted to contact a reputable journalist such as George Lee or Charlie Bird by email. Have googled but no luck so far
> 
> If anyone would know where I'd find an email address for the above or other well known journos I would be grateful.



Most RTE email addresses I know of just have a dot between the christian name and surname, so it might be worth trying these:

George.Lee@rte.ie

Charlie.Bird@rte.ie


----------



## therave (12 May 2007)

will it be a good story ?


----------



## rogeroleary (13 May 2007)

well I think that at this moment in time a good journalist should be able to ask some very serious questions of the biggest hitters on the political and property stage in Ireland,

Roger


----------



## lightswitch (14 May 2007)

You could also try Newstalk!! 
Depending on which show you want to contact, put that name in followed by @newstalk.ie   eg, lunchtime@newstalk.ie


----------



## bskinti (15 May 2007)

Why cant we have an e-mail phone book?


----------



## bobk (15 May 2007)

bskinti said:


> Why cant we have an e-mail phone book?


 
i can give you 68 reasons why and they're all sitting in my spam folder


----------



## bskinti (15 May 2007)

bobk said:


> i can give you 68 reasons why and they're all sitting in my spam folder


Too true, bad idea


----------

